# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Algunas consideraciones básicas sobre falsos ecos detectados por los radares meteorológicos

## F. Lázaro

Aquí os dejo un artículo muy interesante que acabo de leer y seguro os gustará echarle un vistazo, escrito por Francisco Martín León, meteórologo, y publicado en la Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología  :Wink: 

http://www.meteored.com/ram/2093/alg...meteorolgicos/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos que cuidado con lo que se ve en los radares, porque puede no ser verdad. Este de los "fallos", se puede ver cuando halla una época de estabilidad, como en verano por ejemplo, que se ven por muchas zonas pequeños puntos de color amarillo-rojo, que algunos inexpertos(sin animo de ofender ni nada), pueden malinterpretar y ver lluvias y tormentas donde no las hay.
Por eso yo recomiendo mirar siempre además de la última imagen del radar, también la del satelite, y la del satelite visible.


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

Muy interesante el artículo. Gracias por acercárnoslo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bueno el articulo; lo de los falsos ecos es mas frecuente de lo que uno se puede imaginar.
Gracias por traerlo.

----------

